# MY NEW SILVIA



## s14silviaoki (Oct 12, 2004)

HEY JUST WANTED YOU TO CHECK OUT MY NEW SILVIA TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice f'in car......always a sucker for those


----------



## s14silviaoki (Oct 12, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> nice f'in car......always a sucker for those


THANKS ALOT ITS ONE FUN CAR


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

s14silviaoki said:


> THANKS ALOT ITS ONE FUN CAR


Can you stop typing in Caps? It's giving me a headache.

Nice car, still have a long way to go though.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

That is a nice car you got your self, its a REAL Silvia thats cool as hell. way better than putting a s15 front end on a usdm car (imo). but anyhow have fun with it, very nice car. :cheers:


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

sharp lookin ride man


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

That's a nice car. What front bumper is that. It's looks pretty similar to this another guys car ive seen before.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

sweet ride, odd lookin grill though


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

argh! fuck you. lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

mad props, nice car :thumbup:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

i want your wheels


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> Can you stop typing in Caps? It's giving me a headache.
> 
> Nice car, still have a long way to go though.


a long way to go for what?


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Ksilvia8 said:


> a long way to go for what?


Motors all stock.


----------



## Project-SilviaS14 (Nov 4, 2004)

congrats on a beautiful car :cheers:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> Motors all stock.


umm alot of ppl like there cars motor to be fully stock especially if daily driven


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> umm alot of ppl like there cars motor to be fully stock especially if daily driven


Thats way to nice to be a daily driver...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

mines a daily driver... suffers a bit because of that though


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

BigBlueR32 said:


> Thats way to nice to be a daily driver...


he lives in japan, it aint that special over there


----------

